# The $17,000 Linux powered rifle. What other unique cases of Linux are out there?



## MannDude (Sep 26, 2013)

Sort of old news if you follow these type of things, but while browsing a firearms community for my locale this morning the topic came back up. I wasn't aware previously that it was ran by Linux, therefore I am posting it here.

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/01/17000-linux-powered-rifle-brings-auto-aim-to-the-real-world/

Some neat videos of it in action on YouTube as well.

So, we've got Linux powering rifle optics, I've seen Linux while flying (media system powered by Linux), what else is there?


----------



## blergh (Sep 26, 2013)

ATM-machines, parkingmeters, remotes etc etc.


----------



## concerto49 (Sep 27, 2013)

These days, with mobile chips, anything is possible.


----------



## RandalBurns (Sep 27, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Sort of old news if you follow these type of things, but while browsing a firearms community for my locale this morning the topic came back up. I wasn't aware previously that it was ran by Linux, therefore I am posting it here.
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/01/17000-linux-powered-rifle-brings-auto-aim-to-the-real-world/
> 
> ...


Who needs a linux powered scope? Give me some iron sights...


----------



## jarland (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't know if I can hide that purchase from the wife. I would like to implement this as part of my security system. I believe that if you always start a situation by escalating it way too far, people just leave you alone.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 27, 2013)

RandalBurns said:


> Who needs a linux powered scope? Give me some iron sights...


Check out YouTube. They do some big game hunting out in Africa with that beast and are taking out animals at 1,200 yards. Even if you're very good with iron sights, I doubt you're 1,200 yards good. Even then I'm sure it can be accurate much further, just that they didn't attempt any shots greater than that distance in the one video I saw... lemme see if I can find it.


----------



## Echelon (Sep 27, 2013)

Unique cases of linux you say? Ubuntu-based voting systems? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/philippines-use-ubuntu-based-voting-machines-in-recent-election/

*headdesk*


----------



## Nick_A (Sep 27, 2013)

Linux-powered iron sights. Win.


----------



## titanicsaled (Sep 28, 2013)

I still see a lot of windows xp embedded unfortunately.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 28, 2013)

titanicsaled said:


> I still see a lot of windows xp embedded unfortunately.


Kill it with fire!

I think somewhere in the UK had Linux powered trash-bins. As in, they had bins that displayed advertisements.


----------

